# Daytime Running Lights (DRL's) Post yours



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/daytime-running-lights/244316

an interesting read.

Thought I'd update this with a post pics of your's here:-


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

They will always look the best on Audi's!


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

Could people post pic's of their DRL's here so we can compare all in one place?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, go on then 




























This last picture has benn photoshopped from about 3 different pictures to try and get the actual look of what you see from stood next to the car:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

My old TT... Also featured on Wak's website under DRLs - The first TT to have the OEM style DRLs fitted by Was and Wak after bugging them both like crazy!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

does no DRL's count?


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

Neb said:


> does no DRL's count?


 :lol: Not on this thread, no.

Would like to See pic of these "DRL's" in the direct sunlight. Are they as bright as say the R8 DRL's or the A5 DRL's?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Neb said:


> does no DRL's count?


Is that an automated hide-away license plate I see? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > does no DRL's count?
> ...


Yes, but it's not an electric one.. just a manual one. The tracks the plate slide down on bend very easy so I think an electric wouldn't be that good as you need some force to move the plate if the track isn't totally perfect


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

doesn't look like many people have DRL's then.

Thinking of getting a cheap set of Ebay and trying to fit them myself.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm with the motorcyclists on this one
Would also be interesting to see the accident rate in the years after introduction, 37% is an impressive drop for the first year but I bet when everyone's used to seeing cars with DRLs the effect wears off an it's back to square 1.

I'm not sold on the DRLs on a Mk 1 but maybe I'll change my mind when I've done all the other mods I have lined up and I get the itch again....


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

I was in Austria a couple of years back and ALL the cars on the road had their headlights on during daylight - apparently it's the law and you get fined if you don't have them on!


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

alcanTTara said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > does no DRL's count?
> ...


I wouldnt mind knowing about the sunlight question either.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

alcanTTara said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > does no DRL's count?
> ...


the DRLs I build are comparable to the A5 DRLs, they use the same LEDs! when you use the indicators, the white LEDs turn off to allow the Amber LEDs to flash (same high power LEDs but in amber) . When you have finished indicating , there is a 0.5 second pause before the white LEDs turn on again.

where are you based? need your location to arrange a viewing !


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

was said:


> alcanTTara said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


So are they highly visible in direct sunlight Was?


----------



## Thoubi (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is my lights, 2 upper lines are for blinker. Lowest line is for DRLs


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Thoubi said:


> Here is my lights, 2 upper lines are for blinker. Lowest line is for DRLs


Where did you get those!


----------



## Thoubi (Mar 17, 2009)

I made it myself. Hand made in Finland


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

badyaker said:


> I'm with the motorcyclists on this one


IS that the same way as they all drive around with what seems like their Full chuffing beam on all the time, so you actually dont see them, you just get blinded by them. Especially the Sunday riders who insist on overtaking in the most STUPID places coz they think they are immortal and have the power to get themselves out of any issue?

(can anyone guess that I'm not a fan of bikers and that I've recently had issues with them?!)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thoubi said:


> I made it myself. Hand made in Finland


Stunning car Thoubi and love the white inserts and front bumper. Do you have any more pictures of your car?


----------



## percolated (Sep 10, 2009)

_


----------



## percolated (Sep 10, 2009)

Thoubi said:


> I made it myself. Hand made in Finland


to be fair, that's the best looking tt i've seen so far. Well done mate... also keen to see some other pics. How bright are the LED's in the daytime? 8)


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

here are WAS's drls

i have a rubbish camera so i apologise for the quality


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Well in 2010 any new car will need to have DRL's as standard.. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

good. about bloody time!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

One with the old front end they are Was's DRL'S OME TTS style.









Harks on the left are Lens style.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Old thread but needed to show my DRLs off lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've a set of WAS LENS Style DRL's being build just now, can't wait to get them fitted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

what the hell is a was lens ?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

infidel.uk said:


> what the hell is a was lens ?


The clear lenses over the DRLs


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope, WAS makes two types of DRL's LENS style and Focus style , can be seen on WAK's website

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

gogs said:


> Nope, WAS makes two types of DRL's LENS style and Focus style , can be seen on WAK's website
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure he only does oem style now?


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

thats a lot of money for some lights, but for those that like that sort of thing, go for it 8)

thanks for the web link/ info


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Prefer angels/halos on a mk1


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Pete-TT225 said:


> Prefer angels/halos on a mk1


me to think they look stunning and really suit the style of housing.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I had angels on my last mk1, think they are a pretty dated look now ☹










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

infidel.uk said:


> thats a lot of money for some lights, but for those that like that sort of thing, go for it 8)
> 
> thanks for the web link/ info


I did 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

love them gogs really smart did you do them yourself?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I did them myself yeah, pretty easy once you get the headlights split

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Like those they look really smart i think the guys on here.


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

Angel on mine.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Did an update 9 months ago 





Reds turn off when the car starts and the halos get brighter


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Very posh wak. I like that setup alot!

Do you know the size of the rings needed offhand? Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Is that coming/leaving home lights you have set up WAK?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

These are complete lights!


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> I had angels on my last mk1, think they are a pretty dated look now ☹
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, they're better suited to motorbikes.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Pete-TT225 said:


> Very posh wak. I like that setup alot!
> 
> Do you know the size of the rings needed offhand? Cheers


The main beam hole is 102mm across and not completely round but a maximum 100mm may just fit or safer outer diameter of 95mm will be fine


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

gogs said:


> Is that coming/leaving home lights you have set up WAK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use the interior light circuit to trigger a dual pole relay that powers the two l/r sidelight circuits

So it works with interior light coming on and off , downside is on door opening you get a lights left on buzzer but it's now a door open buzzer


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I see, I've seen a few posts about fitting the golf headlight switch which has the coming home feature but it also buzzes upon door opening, but your set up would do the same job without swapping the headlight switch over ? You got any wiring info/how to you could share Wak? I've got a set of WAS DRL's being built and would like them to come on on unlocking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

gogs said:


> Oh I see, I've seen a few posts about fitting the golf headlight switch which has the coming home feature but it also buzzes upon door opening, but your set up would do the same job without swapping the headlight switch over ? You got any wiring info/how to you could share Wak? I've got a set of WAS DRL's being built and would like them to come on on unlocking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got guidelines at the bottom of this page 
http://www.wak-tt.com/s4/leds/leds.htm


----------

